# Spitting treats



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I seem to have a lot of questions this morning! Hence this is my second thread!

I have been spitting treats to my dog during our heeling work. While this has resulted in good focus, I am looking at her and not forward like I should be. So, should I go back to square 1 and hold the treat in my left hand to feed intermittently? Or is there another way?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been known to stick food under my arm (suggested by my trainer).


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> I have been known to stick food under my arm (suggested by my trainer).


Hey, good one! Thanks


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

If you wil be showing with an armband number on your left arm you can put the food under or on the armband, I know people who use a small metal clip and stick a bit of cheese on the clip that is on the armband, you could also clip it on your shirt to keep the dogs head up.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Spitting during heeling can also cause the dog to wrap to the right over time. I find it easier to feed from the hand in the position I want. Then as the dog becomes more experienced I will present the reward (food or toy) after a word that lets the dog know he is correct. So the reward fades from view and is presented when needed.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Spitting during heeling can also cause the dog to wrap to the right over time. I find it easier to feed from the hand in the position I want. Then as the dog becomes more experienced I will present the reward (food or toy) after a word that lets the dog know he is correct. So the reward fades from view and is presented when needed.


I do use markers. And I have returned to teaching her to look at me while I hold the treat away from her head, then mark and reward from above(ala Leerburg focused heeling) But at the moment, I am still looking at her to make sure she is still watching. Maybe it takes more time. I started doing it at a sit in position, but as I said i am still looking her, when we are still and then as we fuss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not spit treats for the same reason Lisa posted above. Go back to putting it in your hand.

Do perchwork, use a mirror. We spent a long time with furniture shoved out of the way to use a full length mirror for heeling.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mirrors are wonderful. I have been eyeing them to put in my garage/pole barn for training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh aren't they though! You won't regret them!

We have an open ranch. My husband came back from his shop one day to find all the furniture rearranged so I had a full 30' of free space, full length mirror on the end. lol All he said was "for the dogs?" But of course!

I want a room where the mirrors are front and back. Actually, I would just settle for a room that my husband does not fill with 'things'.



lhczth said:


> Mirrors are wonderful. I have been eyeing them to put in my garage/pole barn for training.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes!! A mirror would stop me looking at her to check! Good idea. I think I could use the reflection in my sliding glass doors too! Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdluvr said:


> Yes!! A mirror would stop me looking at her to check! Good idea. I think I could use the reflection in my sliding glass doors too! Thank you!


yes ma'am  And it will keep your shoulders straight if you aren't looking at her. Just get a $10 full length mirror from Walmart.


----------

